# كيف اقوم بتذويب و تلوين السيليكون الشفاف لتشكيله ؟



## asfourcom (11 نوفمبر 2010)

:83::83:كيف اقوم بتذويب و تلوين السيليكون الشفاف لتشكيله ؟ :83::83::83::83::83::83:


----------



## amir al arab (16 مارس 2011)

استخدم احد المذيبات الكيميائية


----------

